# MARSOC Celebrates 3rd Birthday



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 3, 2009)

CAMP LEJEUNE – The Marine Corps Special Operations Command Monday celebrated its three-year anniversary, a period that has seen the unit expand from four Marines to 2,100.

Maj. Gen. Mastin Robeson said MARSOC is a group that's in high demand.
"We are being asked to take on more responsibility, take on more leadership, put more Marines in the fight," Robeson said.

Maj. Gen. Dennis Hejlik was the first officer in charge of the unit, which is slated to see further growth with the addition of 400 Marines and sailors by 2012.
"This unit will only continue to grow in capability, in capacity and they'll just be a national asset," Hejlik said.

While the rest of the Marine Corps is just starting to change its focus from Iraq to Afghanistan, Marines and sailors in the unit have been there for quite some time. 
"Afghanistan is our focus, where we have two Marine special operations companies on an enduring basis, supporting the fight there," Robeson said.

Besides Afghanistan, special operations Marines and sailors deployed to 13 countries last year, including some regions where they try to prevent conflict. 

Sgt. Ramon Pinto said that experience has benefitted both the troops and the areas where they're stationed.

"Going to Afghanistan or other places around the world, working with foreign militaries, we build this report that's unexplainable," Pinto said. "I mean one day you meet, you shake hands, you fall into their culture and then you're accepted into their brotherhood."

Commanders say in certain regions, they hope to use special operations forces first, and then bring in the force of Marine Corps.

"This is what's going to win the fight," Robeson said. "A backdrop of conventional forces supporting special operations forces."

Several Marines also received awards at the ceremony for their work over the past year.



Video here:
http://www.news14.com/content/local...ons-unit-celebrates-3rd-birthday/Default.aspx


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 3, 2009)

Happy BD, Marsoc. May you kill many more AQ/TBs this year.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 3, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Happy BD, Marsoc. May you kill many more AQ/TBs this year.



What he said.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 3, 2009)

> "This is what's going to win the fight," Robeson said. "A backdrop of conventional forces supporting special operations forces."


I wonder if anyone in the conventional Marine Corps support this line of thinking?


----------

